# central NY retriever club



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

anyone have any news on the Open?


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Any news??????


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open: Al Arthur 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 
Don't know 4th


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

The "Q" had eight back to the water marks. I left before the placements were announced, but heard later that Kate Simon won 
Al didn't know any of the other placements. 

I know nothing of the Am. I ran first, and picked up, lost interest after that.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Derby? Anyone?

Congratulations to Al Arthur and Sandhill Kennel on the Open placements.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Derby? Anyone?
> 
> Congratulations to Al Arthur and Sandhill Kennel on the Open placements.


Q didn't run the land blind (21 to land blind from 31 starters) until afternoon on Friday. 1st blind was scrapped after 10 dogs ran. 17 dogs to water blind. 8 dogs to water marks. Water marks were 2 down the shore and then changed after test dog ran to a triple. Was getting results when cell phone cut out! Kate Simonds 1st and Rick Roberts 2nd-not sure which dog or other placements. Derby ran 1st series late Saturday w/ 2nd series starting this morning.

M


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks Miriam.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Open
1st - Al Arthur with Twister
2nd - Al with Sister
3rd - Al with Pink
4th - Pat Martin with Dougan

I did not get the RJ or the greens.

I believe Kate Simonds got first in the Qualifying with Goody.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Mitch and Margot Brown on Twister's win. This qualifies him for the National Open!!

Barb


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrats to Brian Cockfield on Oz-Mo's derby win! What's that now - 18 points?

Tara


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Any word on the amateur???

Thanks,

Angie


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

tjw_128 said:


> Congrats to Brian Cockfield on Oz-Mo's derby win! What's that now - 18 points?
> 
> Tara


Tara,

I'm all smiles right now, even in this stinky part of the world. You're correct, 18 points. Thank you for keeping me posted on him and thanks to Al Arthur and the rest of the Sandhill Kennel crew for providing him with excellent training.

Brian.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Any word on the amateur???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Angie


Kate Simonds won the Amateur with Lucky, which I think qualified her for the National Amateur. Cindy Donahey got 2nd in the Am with Dozer. That's all I know!


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

AMAT Results
1st Kate Simonds - Lucky
2nd Cindy D - Dozer
3rd Paul Brown - Ticket
4th Paul Brown - Shooter

RJ-Dick Ronalter - Misty
Jams Cutter/willow: Bull/O'Connell ; Zoe/Cybula; Zeke/Berman; Bennie/Menzies


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge way to go to Paul Brown and his crew!!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Kate Simonds is smart, experienced, knowledgeable, kind and a lady who loves her dogs - she has shown she can still run with the kids and teach them a thing or two- congrats on the wins- the Q and the Am- helluva weekend Kate!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats Brian and Oz-Mo!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> A huge way to go to Paul Brown and his crew!!!


 
I'll second that!!! * WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!*

Angie


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats to Kate on a great weekend. Also congratulations to Cindy for her second and Paul Brown to round off the AM placments. 

Paula


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Does anyone have the "Q" placements? Running order numbers will do.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

And derby?


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

I had the pleasure of judging the Qual and Derby and I was impressed by the caliber of the dogs in both stakes. Coming up with tests to challenge their abilities proved a difficult task. I thought that the last water series in both stakes were on the high end of the difficulty scale but the dogs were well up to the task. It was fun to watch. Congratulations to all who placed and all who competed. 

The nice folks who put on this trial worked their butts off! Thank you.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Kate w/ Lucky & Goody!! And to Brian on your win also!!

Way to go Paul Brown!! (Met you & Shooter at the Lardy workshop)

Congrats!!!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brevard Arndt said:


> Does anyone have the "Q" placements? Running order numbers will do.



Anyone? ..rest of placements, RJ's, JAM's..other than Kate's Win


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Anyone? ..rest of placements, RJ's, JAM's..other than Kate's Win


Judy,

I might be missing a JAM in the Derby but I'm pretty sure that the results are:

Qual

26
9
14
16
31 (RJ)
1
13
30

Derby

6 
5
1
7
2 (RJ)
3
4
10
18
19


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

pam ingham said:


> Kate Simonds is smart, experienced, knowledgeable, kind and a lady who loves her dogs - she has shown she can still run with the kids and teach them a thing or two- congrats on the wins- the Q and the Am- helluva weekend Kate!!


 
yup, Kate is COOL  !!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats.... To evryone that placed and jam'd.....


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the Q results, Mark..

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Qualifying 2nd, 

Light Farm's Purdey Browne, "Purdey", ..the Adsits and Tracey Miller, and handler, Rick Roberts 

She looked great! Well earned ...

Judy


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrat's to Kate S. & Cindy D. with 1st and 2nd in the Am! )))))


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations! Qualifying 2nd,
> 
> Light Farm's Purdey Browne, "Purdey", ..the Adsits and Tracey Miller, and handler, Rick Roberts
> 
> ...


Way to go QAA Purdey!!! A huge congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go QAA Purdey!!! A huge congratulations to all of you!


Hadn't seen that. Ditto that. Congrats!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Malcolm said:


> Congrat's to Kate S. & Cindy D. with 1st and 2nd in the Am! )))))


Congrats from here, too....  

Good going Cindy!!!

Judy


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Goooo Cindy!!!!!


----------

